# Spanish mackeral



## Chris9200607 (Sep 15, 2013)

Best time to catch Spanish?


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

As in time of day? Doesn't matter as long as the water is warm!


----------



## Chris9200607 (Sep 15, 2013)

Alright thanks, just wondering cause I went out to Bob sikes around 10 not to long ago and they weren't really doing much.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Not saying you can't, but I have had no spainish bite at night. good luck


----------



## Chris9200607 (Sep 15, 2013)

I made a typo I meant to put Am, but thanks anyway.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

The evenings have generally been the best for me, but I agree, they can be caught all day.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> Not saying you can't, but I have had no spainish bite at night. good luck


I've only tried for them during the day but have caught a big one at night at the 3mb lights on a silver spoon tipped with mullet. However, I'm sure that was a fluke...


----------

